# CRAWFISH Prices



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

Thought it might be a good idea to have a place to list prices for live (or cooked) crawfish for the cajuns out there.

I'm looking for places around Katy. Anyone have any leads on live crawfish?


----------



## Bay Front (Apr 15, 2005)

If you want cooked....Sawmpy's has them for $3.50 a pound.....size is small but lowest price in Katy!


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

We ate at Swampy's the other day. They were pretty good too.

If you want a good deal on Tuesdays you should try Babins in Katy. They have them for $2.99 a pound on Tuesdays.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Call Cajun Gourmet, Inc Crawfish Wholesaler out of Sugar Land. They sell crawfish to Joe's Crabshack, Sam's Boat and other restaurants in and around Katy area. They do sell to the public but you have to meet them early in the morning at one of their delivery stops. (281) 240-4497.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

So happy to see the information coming in...hope others have suggestions for the best prices in town, as far as restaurants per lb. prices. 

Marsha


----------



## FORD1 (May 15, 2007)

their is an asian grocery store on westhimer just off the westpark about half way to hwy 6 on the right hand side going toards 6 I paid 2.75 per pound uncooked from them last weekend and they were great ,plus they had really good prices on shrimp


----------



## reeltime1 (Mar 5, 2005)

*You may want to try WWW.Repkas.com . they are a country restaurant & store with the Best crawfish and the cajuns that go there say it makes them feel at home. Repka's is between Brookshire & Hempstead*


----------



## FORD1 (May 15, 2007)

as far as cooked swampy's and repkas in brookshire but have not seen repkas prices yet as far as taste repkas hands down


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

FORD1 said:


> their is an asian grocery store on westhimer just off the westpark about half way to hwy 6 on the right hand side going toards 6 I paid 2.75 per pound uncooked from them last weekend and they were great ,plus they had really good prices on shrimp


 It's called Cho Saigon, in the same strip center as Al's Sports Bar. 
They should come down on their price in a few weeks, they sell
them cheap peak season.


----------



## surfwalker (Jul 14, 2006)

Dont know about Katy, but there are several Wolfies around town Tues 3.50 a lb cooked, good sized...Very good


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

seafood shop on westheimer has the best cooked crawfish, blue crabs, and dungeoness crabs in houston!!!!!


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Dont want to change the subj. but has anyone heard of resturaunts doing an all you can eat crawfish deal for X price this season. Oh ya my buddy got like 200lbs from katies last weekend in galveston for 2.35 lb i belive. 
Jeff


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> It's called Cho Saigon, in the same strip center as Al's Sports Bar.
> They should come down on their price in a few weeks, they sell
> them cheap peak season.


do you know how much the end zone charges for their boil on sunday?

seafood shoppe has great live, purged crawfish, but they're expensive.

i get mine from either cho saigon(almost year around) or fiesta on hwy 6 at bellaire


----------



## FORD1 (May 15, 2007)

sabine 

is the seafood shop down on westheimer going from katy to the belt on the right hand side?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

boat_money said:


> do you know how much the end zone charges for their boil on sunday?


 Someone told me $12 all you can eat but that may have been just drunk talk.
haha


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

MEGABITE said:


> Someone told me $12 all you can eat but that may have been just drunk talk.
> haha


If this is true, I will eat them out of business.


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

Sorry to HiJack the tread, but does anyone know where a good place to get LIVE blue crabs? Not some place where you buy the females by the pound, but a place where you can buy the full males by the dozen.

(I'm starting to realize how much I took for granted when I lived in Orange. i.e. crawfish and crab prices)


----------



## Trigger Man (Sep 5, 2007)

dont buy any that come from south texas, ive seen their diet


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

aggie82josh said:


> Thought it might be a good idea to have a place to list prices for live (or cooked) crawfish for the cajuns out there.
> 
> I'm looking for places around Katy. Anyone have any leads on live crawfish?


Hey, Aggie82, why limit it to just Cajuns? That's not very PC...lol. What about the rest of us..non-cajuns?


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

Texas Crawdaddy's west of Winnie has live, unpurged for $2.05/lb. They'll start purging this week and he thought they'd be in the $2.25 range. We're buying around 150 lbs for the drum run this weekend.

The farmers also have a restaurant in Winnie on 124 and they're selling boiled crawfish, shrimp and crabs, fried fish and shrimp, etc.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i will be at katies this weekend i post after i get some, always throw a few shrimps in there too!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Just confirmed $15 all you can eat or $5 box at the End Zone Bar Sunday (Richmond & upper Westheimer)

Don't put 'em out of bidness AggieJosh


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

katies are 2.20 by sack, the reef in texas city had an add in galveston daily news today all u can eat and by the lb. but didnt say how much $$$


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

I know a buffet place with really good large crayfish.


----------



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

Definately the Seafoodshoppe on westheimer and beltway 8. They have the freshest and best cooked crawfish in Houston.


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

MEGABITE said:


> Just confirmed $15 all you can eat or $5 box at the End Zone Bar Sunday (Richmond & upper Westheimer)
> 
> Don't put 'em out of bidness AggieJosh


Dangit... I knew I should have checked this thread this weekend. Oh well, maybe they will have the same deal this Sunday?

I did get to eat at a place that just opened up off of Mason Rd. You could get 2 lbs for free then they were $3.75/lb after that. The crawfish were nice and clean, but not very spicy. You also got a potato, sausage and corn with each pound of crawfish you ordered.


----------



## Andrea1973 (Oct 26, 2006)

aggie82josh said:


> Dangit... I knew I should have checked this thread this weekend. Oh well, maybe they will have the same deal this Sunday?
> 
> I did get to eat at a place that just opened up off of Mason Rd. You could get 2 lbs for free then they were $3.75/lb after that. The crawfish were nice and clean, but not very spicy. You also got a potato, sausage and corn with each pound of crawfish you ordered.


what's the place call??


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

We bought some Sat. at Fiesta for 1.89 lb Live!


----------



## firemitch2 (Sep 5, 2006)

boyds in TC 1.99 last weekend


----------



## mtaggie03 (Jun 14, 2005)

good ol boys still open?


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

1.90 capt henreys in league city.


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

$1.85 lbs at blue water seafood on 1960. I called yesterday to put in a for 100lbs for this weekend.


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

1.89 at Rosies in Seabrook last weekend. Good Size.


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

Andrea1973 said:


> what's the place call??


I can't remember the name of the place right now, but the free crawfish was for last weekend only. I guess they where just trying to get some business. It is the restaurant that is next to HEB on Mason (south side of HEB).


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

*$1.79lb*

Captain Kiwi's in Crosby had them today for $1.79lb mixed size, and Bayou City Wings has $18 all you can eat every Wednesday.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Sansone's on Westheimer (just East of Highway 6) advertising $12 all you can eat on Sundays or $6/box.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Any new prices guys? getting some this weekend


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

jason at boyds in texas city said this am on the outdoor show, 1.49 for medium to large mix and 1.75 for large to jumbo mix.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks roundman.. picked up 3 sacks this weekend from them..


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

*Boyds*



berto said:


> Thanks roundman.. picked up 3 sacks this weekend from them..


How were the bugs? We're having a boil next weekend and I was planning on getting them from Boyds. Did you call ahead to reserve?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

berto said:


> Thanks roundman.. picked up 3 sacks this weekend from them..


Ditto, were the lg to jumbos as advertised?


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

yeah they where a pretty good size. But i just Got the normal size not the jumbo.. But im sure the Jumbos would be jumbo lol. we had alot of BIG boys in the sacks


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

jeffscout said:


> How were the bugs? We're having a boil next weekend and I was planning on getting them from Boyds. Did you call ahead to reserve?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff


I didnt call and reserve. Just went up there sat morning.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

that guy is very straight up ! usally they are coming in on thursdays or fridays at most places now for the weekend crowd.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

HAVING A BOIL THIS WEEKEND!!!
Gonna do 150-200 lbs.
Is Boyds still the place to go?
I'm southwest of Houston, but will gladly make the run to get the best bugs for the best price!
Help me out here guys!


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

TTT for some updates


----------



## CAJUN THUNDER (Sep 6, 2006)

had a guy meet me at sam's boat in the fountain's sunday.$1.65lb,med large mix...his name is john #281-723-4050.tell him kenny sent you..


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

I bought 2 bags last weekend at L & L for $1.59 a pound.

But you have to pre-order if you want yours there for sure


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

CAJUN THUNDER said:


> had a guy meet me at sam's boat in the fountain's sunday.$1.65lb,med large mix...his name is john #281-723-4050.tell him kenny sent you..


Good Bugs???
Fresh...not too many dead?

I'm calling to reserve somewhere this morning.

I missed Jason from Boyd's this morning on the outdoor show. Did he mention his price for the weekend?


----------



## CAJUN THUNDER (Sep 6, 2006)

Durtjunkee said:


> Good Bugs???
> Fresh...not too many dead?
> 
> I'm calling to reserve somewhere this morning.
> ...


very fresh,and clean.hardly any dead loss.i already have 3 sack resvered for saturday.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

CAJUN THUNDER said:


> very fresh,and clean.hardly any dead loss.i already have 3 sack resvered for saturday.


nice
I'll give him a call


----------



## Coon (Jul 18, 2006)

Quality crawfish? Dumesnil Farms in Rosharon (288 & 1462). Culled, purged & sacked. Call for prices....

Ronnie Dumesnil 713-824-9803
Jon Dumesnil 713-824-9804


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

I bought 3 sacks at Boyd's Saturday. $1.49/lb for mixed, $1.79 for large, and $2.19 for purged. We got the mixed and they were good.


----------



## FORD1 (May 15, 2007)

did anyone find any good prices on live this last weekend we are having a boil on good friday and just wandering where the best prices are


----------



## woodman2103 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Crawfish prices*

Talk the meat mgr at Brookshire Bros.(Russel) He' been selling them for $2.00 lb by the sack. But by special order only. also talk to the guys at Good ol boys on fm1463. Hope this helps.


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

L&L had them last week for $1.59/lb and they were med-large and only had a couple dead bugs


----------



## FORD1 (May 15, 2007)

aggie 

where and who is L&L ?that's a good price from what i have found so far


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

L&L Seafood Wholesale
517 W Mount Houston Rd
Houston, TX 77037
(281) 445-0044

I buy several hundred pounds every year from them. Never had any problems. only a few dead ones per 35-40 lb sack if any. They are much cleaner than Fiesta or HEB and the Asian markets, they do not come purged but are rinsed well but if you must purge you can easily do that yourself..and by far cheaper than all others in Houston area. Call in advance be ready to wait in line. Customer service...well not much if any but it is wholesale no tax id needed price per pound is what you pay out the door. Cash only..and pickup only during certian days and hours its $1.59 lb med-large mix and right now is the good eating size
I dont care for the jumbos but sometimes I will buy the selects..they have selects but priced @ $1.99 lb if they get them this weekend.


----------



## FORD1 (May 15, 2007)

thank you -


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks hookset.. might look them up this weekend


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

berto said:


> Thanks hookset.. might look them up this weekend


if you dont call in advance you can still show up as long as you dont try to buy too many a sack or 2 is fine but most all orders are by reservation get there earlier in the day either Friday or Sat if you didnt call. Ive gone in last year on a Saturday morning and bought 240 lbs but they did have to take a few mins to verify they had enough to cover the other orders.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

I went back to Lousiana this past weekend and I can tell you not many people I spoke with are eating crawfish right now due to the high prices. When asked about pricing, all responded with ~$1.80/lb numbers so to see these same prices around Houston is a real (and welcomed) surprise. I hope the weather warms up and gets them biting again soon....

LAter

SwampRat!


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

well we have scored them at 1.50 and ill buy them at that all day long. it would be nice for 1.25 or .99 cents lol


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

DITTO. Been buying from there for Many Years.


KillaHookset said:


> L&L Seafood Wholesale
> 517 W Mount Houston Rd
> Houston, TX 77037
> (281) 445-0044
> ...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

as of now no selects at L&L,, but Kiwi's has them at 2.09


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

*I dont buy 'em*

I CATCH'em myself! Take'em home, put them in storage containers with half an inch of water on bottom the rest filled with moss, then WAIT TILL THE BOIL!!!!


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

We went to Crabby Daddys on rayford this weekend they had 5lbs for $17.50 and there nice and spicy. Plus theyve got live music on sat. sun.


----------



## CaseyS (Nov 24, 2004)

*Some Perspective on Live*

I live in Metairie and paid 1.79 this past weekend and I called 3 other places. All were the same price.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

I went to L&L yesterday morning and picked up a 35 lb sack @ $1.59 lb 
They should hit the pot about 6pm this evening. Be prepared for food **** tomorrow!


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Anyone needing a crawfish cook?


----------



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

Give The Seafoodshoppe a try! heres a link
http://theseafoodshoppe.net/


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

ikeephardheads said:


> Give The Seafoodshoppe a try! heres a link
> http://theseafoodshoppe.net/


do you know what the going rate is for crawfish?


----------



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

Its $2.79 live and $5.99 cooked, good size crawfish medium/large...maybe you can get them live and cooked somewhere else cheaper but to me i think its by far the best crawfish i ever ate. If you ever give it a try lmk what you think, i dont think you'll be disapointed


----------



## FORD1 (May 15, 2007)

Ok i'm stuck I am shopping for around 200-250lbs and the best price I am getting right now is 1.90-1.95 per lb on L&L.Last week they were in the 1.50 range


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

Give these people a try http://www.thekajuncrawfish.com/index.htmI think prices are going because of the holiday weekend.


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

*Crawfish*



**** said:


> Quality crawfish? Dumesnil Farms in Rosharon (288 & 1462). Culled, purged & sacked. Call for prices....
> 
> Ronnie Dumesnil 713-824-9803
> Jon Dumesnil 713-824-9804


Just got my order in for Saturday $2.25lb


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

In New Orleans I got it for $1.29 per lb. on Tuesday. I love visiting home.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

where are a couple of good restaurants in houston for authentic, fresh crawfish that's pretty reasonable price?

Preferably in SW and west side...


----------



## CAJUN THUNDER (Sep 6, 2006)

charlie23 said:


> where are a couple of good restaurants in houston for authentic, fresh crawfish that's pretty reasonable price?
> 
> Preferably in SW and west side...


seafood shop on westheimer


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

you guys don't know how good you have it down in CC. I paid $3.99 a lb last week. Everywhere was sold out or didn't carry them.


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

kodman1 said:


> Call Cajun Gourmet, Inc Crawfish Wholesaler out of Sugar Land. They sell crawfish to Joe's Crabshack, Sam's Boat and other restaurants in and around Katy area. They do sell to the public but you have to meet them early in the morning at one of their delivery stops. (281) 240-4497.


I got a 37# bag from them last week. Met them at 7:30am. They were med/lg. and were $2.00lb. I'll bet I didn't have more than 20 dead in the whole bag.

I spoke with the owner, Ed, for about 1/2 hr on the first call and he gave me his recipe on cooking dem bugs. They also sell seasoning. I got a bag large enough for my 37# for $6.00. Good stuff and very friendly folks.

I'll buy from them again!


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

mdmerlin said:


> I got a 37# bag from them last week. Met them at 7:30am. They were med/lg. and were $2.00lb. I'll bet I didn't have more than 20 dead in the whole bag.
> 
> I spoke with the owner, Ed, for about 1/2 hr on the first call and he gave me his recipe on cooking dem bugs. They also sell seasoning. I got a bag large enough for my 37# for $6.00. Good stuff and very friendly folks.
> 
> I'll buy from them again!


i swear i saw an ad they got $2 a lb for jumbo size.... maybe the price gone up


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

charlie23 said:


> i swear i saw an ad they got $2 a lb for jumbo size.... maybe the price gone up


Everyone probably raised their prices for Easter weekend


----------



## BUBBA GUMP (Jun 22, 2004)

I bought about 10 lbs from *Fiesta on Clay and Hwy 6* for $1.89 the other day. Medium/Large size with a few jumbos in the mix. Picked them by hand out of the tub.

Boiled these bugs with fresh mushrooms, cauliflower, red potatoes, and a small pack of sausage. Made a good dinner...... :cheers:


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

berto said:


> well we have scored them at 1.50 and ill buy them at that all day long. it would be nice for 1.25 or .99 cents lol


You getting those around town? I'm getting the itch something fierce.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

anybody know anywhere that got all-you-can-eat crawfish??


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

On the West Side on Sundays:

Sansone's On Westheimer
The End Zone on Westheimer
Nick's on Wilcrest/Briar Forest 3-7

I'd call first tho


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

any updates on live prices?


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Boyd's One Stop has them from $1.19 for small/medium to $2.19 jumbo select purged. Two or 3 size/prices in between.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

fiesta on hwy 6 was $1.69 the other day/sack price and they said there may be a sale ad this weekend ?

i just bought #1000 for a fundraiser tommorrow

looks like the price is starting to settle at $1.89 or so for decent ones


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

I paid $1.59 a pound for med/large mixed at L&L last weekend. Going back for more this weekend.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

paid 2.00 for Jumbo ones last weekend.. and they where jumbo!!


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

I just wanted to give a review on The End Zone. We ate there Sunday for their all you can eat for $15 and they were goooood, potatos where good and the corn was spicey as all get out, but good


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

aggie82josh said:


> I just wanted to give a review on The End Zone. We ate there Sunday for their all you can eat for $15 and they were goooood, potatos where good and the corn was spicey as all get out, but good


I am trying to decide between sansone's ($12/person) and end zone... but since you give a thumb up, i might have to give end zone a try... is all you can eat only on sunday? Corn & potato included?


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

aggie82josh said:


> I just wanted to give a review on The End Zone. We ate there Sunday for their all you can eat for $15 and they were goooood, potatos where good and the corn was spicey as all get out, but good


Also how about a 10-20 (location for yousters) on The End Zone?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

It's at 1093 (Westheimer) and Richmond behind West Oaks Mall.


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

charlie23 said:


> I am trying to decide between sansone's ($12/person) and end zone... but since you give a thumb up, i might have to give end zone a try... is all you can eat only on sunday? Corn & potato included?


It might have changed since I went to Sansone's a few weeks ago but, in order to get the $12 all you can eat there was a 2 drink minimum. They don't season crawfish like everyone else either. They use a lot of basel. The tails were good but, I never felt the need to suck the heads or lick my fingers.

Corn and potatos where included at both places. You usually get about 2 lbs at a time and corn and potatos with each trip back. They are both definitely worth it if you have the hunger for a lot of crawfish. I just prefer The End Zone because of the way they season the bugs.

I'm pretty sure the all you can eat is only on Suday's but, don't quote me on that?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

And just an FYI, if anybody wants some during the week, Al's Sports Bar (right down the road from the End Zone) is boiling them on Tuesday evenings around 6. Not sure how much per pound but I'm sure it's reasonable.

Thanks for the info Josh!


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Hit Babin's last night for the $2.99lb deal. Well seasoned and the first batch was great, but the follow up batch and the ones served to the couple next to us had a high percentage of rotten bugs...not dead...rotten. HUGE difference. I can handle nasty stench very well, but these were BAD!


I told the waiter that if they would put them in a deep sink they rotten ones would float and could easily be removed. His reply was they already do that. The couple next to us just happen to own a crawfish farm in the Wharton area, he of course called BS on his statement.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Todays paper has them at randalls .99 cents a lb.. sold in 35lb bags. or random weights for 1.99


----------



## TSonnier (Aug 22, 2006)

All you can eat Monday's and Thurday's $24.50 at Guidry's Cruisin Cajun Crawfish 1010 Center st. Deerpark Best crawfish around!!!!!


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

We got med-large for $.99/lb at the new Fiesta off of Mason this Friday!


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

I went to boyds this weekend and got the mickey eastmen special on craw fish. 330 lbs. 3 sacks of med. .79 3 large 1.29 3 jumbo select 1.49


----------



## Jimmylee1957 (Apr 13, 2008)

not in katy, but rose's fish market under the kema bridge had live for 2.49lb. if boght 30lbs. or more. or 2.99lb.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

i was waiting for the under 1.00# rices. i remember buying them this day last year for .79#


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I did the Randall's $0.99 per lb. deal this weekend...boy were they small.


----------

